# snowfall protection



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

I would like to know what this thing is called, presumably set up to protect pedestrians from getting hurt.

The picture is: http://www.flickr.com/photos/77167043@N07/6918633405/

And what is the word to describe that one sets up this thing? "panna"?

"Minä penen nämä sillä estellä kävelijä katon pudotava lumi." (?)


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

_Panen/Asetan nämä esteet suojelemaan [jalan]kulkijoita/kävelijöitä__ katolta putoavalta lumelta._


----------



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

How can I describe the picture in the original post?

Puikot ovat seinälle päin kallellaan (?)


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

_Esteet/Laudat on asetettu kallelleen seinää vasten. / Esteet on asetettu nojaamaan seinään._


----------

